# pic of me in a shark



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

just found a pic of me and "the shark"... thought this is the right message board to post it








yep, in a shark,
hollywood 2002 :smile:










sorry 4 the bad quality : P


----------



## Frank (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ive never wanted to be a shark so bad in my life...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ive never wanted to be a shark so bad in my life...


 i agree
dixon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That is a very lucky shark, no doubt about it!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes likes :nod:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia, is your belly pierced?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a tasty treat


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hmmm, me like.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Jim


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that's some sexy sh*t...on your knees and everything...if you really want something to eat you, call 1-800-521-GCIT.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for being a little immature but all I got to say is YOU"RE HOT!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

o umm u guys are pathetic, lol 







shes attractive but comon u guys be polite dam


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

o and who did i remind u of? or were u just tellin me im ugly


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

o and i think all the guys reading this are ----->







ur so gay lol jp have fun i guess


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that looks dangerous....you could get a splinter in a knee :laugh: cool pic though. i have to admit that sharks, aligators, and crocodiles are my only real fears. i think it's because I would feel so helpless against one, especially in the water.

Joe

p.s. you shouldn't have posted that picture now all these horny p-fury members are going to harass the hell out of you (at least it's flatering for you...i guess)


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol lol lol lol














<----- all the horny p-fury guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

finally we get a body shot









hmmm for some reason my eyes aint on the shark jaws, btw where is that anyway? some kinda universal theme park? jaws shark?

cause the shark does looks kinda fake lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ti aimo


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

mr harley likes u


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys all need to go take a cold shower!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You guys all need to go take a cold shower!


 only if she is in there with me..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wow she needs to be wearing a P-fury bathing suit maybe put a little greese on the body and that would make an amazing POTM


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

:laugh: ok fellow guys lets not go overboard.

better not make it a Bikini or most of the men on this forum will pass out lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wanna be the pfury tshirt model?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> mr harley likes u


 How did i get brought into this ??????
I didnt even post anything ./.....

Yo...Slip .....Zip It


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i could dress up like a shark...then we could make a post about a shark being in you!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

lol, nice...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

if she's the Pfury Tshit model i want the shirt she wears LOL jk


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> wanna be the pfury tshirt model?












Shes got my Vote!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

wet T-shirt too?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Scooby said:


> if she's the Pfury Tshit model i want the shirt she wears LOL jk


 You get the shirt worn by Xenon.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you guys filled two pages while I was not here!







u are sweet!

Pfury model?







Sounds cool :smile: :smile: 
14_blast: my belly isn't pierced, my tongue is
slipx888: i've never said that u're ugly i said u remind me of someone!

Since I am here I'll give news...
I bought that damn thing (I call it table) where to put the tank, I'm filling it this evening (now)

:smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

upt1me said:


> You get the shirt worn by Xenon.


 I have one set aside with extra BO and pit stains...just for scooby!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol ud hit it mr harley --->














but if im wrong then u must be


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Since I am here I'll give news...
> I bought that damn thing (I call it table) where to put the tank, I'm filling it this evening (now)
> 
> :smile:


 Itsa stand.









Nice picture though.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:
 

> lol ud hit it mr harley --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask your mom how she feels after last night ...that will show you how gay I am ...
I banged her really hard...and thats not where you came out from either...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol ud hit it mr harley --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody looking for gay love..

try www.match.com slip...good luck!

j/k


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Last week I posted me and kev next to the same shark but nice way to change up the pic







by the way what did you find in the shark?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

that was a good one mr morrison


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

LOL IF U BANGED MY MOM I FEEL SO SRY FOR U AAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> LOL IF U BANGED MY MOM I FEEL SO SRY FOR U AAAAHAHAHAHA











Of course I would Hit-it ....Duh???








Have you seen my chick????
Im sure you would like to hit that ....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Harley you are arguing with a teenager lol he always thinks he is right :rasp:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

In Harleys defense his women is gorgeous she could be a model


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Harley you are arguing with a teenager lol he always thinks he is right :rasp:


 No only with you ....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY BANGS 60 YR OLDS AHAHAHAHA THATS THE BEST HE CAN GET!!! LOL JP BUT THATS FUNNY!! HARLEY I DID THIS ---> :bleh: to 
UR WIFE's ( OF IF U DONT HAVE ONE UR MOM's) p*ssy last night lol but im of course just kidding u were serious!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> that was a good one mr morrison


 gracias..are you into the doors music?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Harley you are arguing with a teenager lol he always thinks he is right :rasp:
> ...


 Still considered a teenager lol 19 I will be 20 soon I am getting old, good thing is I will still look hella young when I am 60 :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> MR HARLEY BANGS 60 YR OLDS AHAHAHAHA THATS THE BEST HE CAN GET!!! LOL JP BUT THATS FUNNY!! HARLEY I DID THIS ---> :bleh: to
> UR WIFE's ( OF IF U DONT HAVE ONE UR MOM's) p*ssy last night lol but im of course just kidding u were serious!!!


I will disregard your stupidity .......

Miss Pcrose ...
thanks for the kind words...








Even with the age you are a nice woman ...kev's a lucky guy


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol ur the one who brought 60 yr olds into it mr maturity


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

No problem, ya know if I was taller then I would consider being a model except I don't like all that makeup do you know how much makeup they wear and do you know what is in makeup fry grease is foundation and they make lipstick out of animal fats fuckin gross and to think I was going to be a cheerleader but it interfered with my soccer sorry that was a lil tangent


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol ur the one who brought 60 yr olds into it mr maturity


 dipshit lol I brought up being 60 and thanks very much he knows how lucky he is but I will show him the thread and he will smile


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry that wasn't very nice


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

is she single? maybe i should ask her lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> is she single? maybe i should ask her lol


She would have you sucking your thumb little boy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am lost


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

The responses to this thread are probably why no women really ever show pics on here...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I am lost


I think that he is asking if my girl is single
or
Maybe if you are ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oh okay now I know what you are saying


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

to bad slip harleys girl loves him


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

good lookin gal.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

/derail


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia, any other piercings/tatoos that you would like to divulge?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

this pretty much sum up this thread.

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/~rfl/images/attn.gif


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damnit Olympia why you so hot??


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

hah 521 , im more fascinated in the whole Jim philosophy. The whole childhood experiences with the natives and how it affected his life.. Really weird. I think he could of put a lasting impact if he didn't let LSD get in his way.. Either way, good music


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so that you can't have her lol hahaha sorry that was mean :rasp:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

offlimits but thanks though always great to be flattered


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slipx888 said:


> lol ur the one who brought 60 yr olds into it mr maturity


 your prescence on this thread is nauseating....just shut up already...please.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ha you got told by the boss :sad:


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

> this pretty much sum up this thread.
> 
> http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/~rfl/images/attn.gif


so true!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

anyone got that famous attention whore pic?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the teeth are blinding me but on to the topic she lives in Italy so if you want her you have to go get her


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> hah 521 , im more fascinated in the whole Jim philosophy. The whole childhood experiences with the natives and how it affected his life.. Really weird. I think he could of put a lasting impact if he didn't let LSD get in his way.. Either way, good music


 read

"Break on Through"

"Light My Fire"

an

"Riders On The Storm"

after you read those, let me know, and I will give you the next 3.

also...read Jims poetry.

that's what I like best..

if you start getting into it I have a ton of concerts that aren't really available, and I may be able to copy some for you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

maybe a new topic is needed here.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Wouldn't mind.. I'll probably hit those up.. One questoin, are you one of those Jim skeptics who think he never died because whats her face was the only who ever saw (supposedly) his body


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that's like 2pac


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol vise versa pcrose jp


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> maybe a new topic is needed here.


 Sorry X...we will keep it to PM...

1 last thing though-Jim is dead..whoever tells you different doesn't know sh*t.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

This?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay lost what?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

r u asking me if im single mr harley WTF!!!!







o and xenon or w/e im not disrespecting any1 and i know wut that means im not a kid dam


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wow theres alot of ppl here to change the topic.... whos hungry?
i am!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Think this thread has ran its course.


----------

